# Hrmm....



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, Ive come to a small Notch in the turbo project..

I havent gotten my ECU done yet. SO im thinking.. maybe i should sell the 370's and 240sx maf, and get the cobra/50lb injector combo... that way I can be cool like wes.. but im thinking as how im not too far into the project, to where my car runs on the stuff, i can just sell it, and upgrade before i even have to screw with the ecu.. 

so whats the better option..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you won't need the cobra MAF unless you're going to push the kind of power Wes will be.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm with chimmike on this one. 
If nothing else, if you already have the injectors/maf you won't save much selling them now vs selling them in the future. Plus you'd have to buy a fuel rail that dosen't exist yet


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, it does, lol. the fuel rail does exist.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

if you didn't send in the ecu, i'd just go ahead and sell the 370's and 240maf. that way it'll save you a $100 or so dollers(from getting your chip redone). because if you don't do it now, you know a week after your car's boosting your ganna be wanting more power.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the turbo he has won't make enough power on the GA that he'd need the larger injectors or MAF.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> the turbo he has won't make enough power on the GA that he'd need the larger injectors or MAF.


oh sorry, i didn't know what size turbo he had, my bad.


----------



## VTEC_THIS (Oct 5, 2002)

U don't need the Cobra MAF unless U have atleast a T3/T4 and are running 15psi! I have been running my set up and have gotten really bored! I will be upgrading to a VENOM MAF with the upgraded sister board that will accompany my JWT ECU w/ 550 Injectors!!!


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> yeah, it does, lol. the fuel rail does exist.


My bad I didn't know JGY had starting making them yet.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

VTEC_THIS said:


> U don't need the Cobra MAF unless U have atleast a T3/T4 and are running 15psi! I have been running my set up and have gotten really bored! I will be upgrading to a VENOM MAF with the upgraded sister board that will accompany my JWT ECU w/ 550 Injectors!!!


you don't need a turbo that big to run just 15 psi...

anyways, i think you should finish your current projects first Chuck. Wes has a lot more work in the head than you do.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

James said:


> anyways, i think you should finish your current projects first Chuck. Wes has a lot more work in the head than you do.


ive been thinking about it today, and i think you are right.. Ive been saving, and planning, etc etc on this kit, and its soo close to being done.. i ONLY need my ECU... Ill just stick to what is prooven safe.. and besides, id hate to have to source out more parts.. ugh.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

its a wise choice.


----------

